# Arca-style quick release system for Manfrotto ballhead



## killswitch (Nov 28, 2016)

I invested in a Manfrotto tripod (055xprob), and the 055 ball-head with its 410PL plate for its RC4 quick-release system over 3 years ago. Here is the ball-head I am using: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GLYTJK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GLYTJK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I want to replace the Manfrotto's quick-release system and plate with an Arca style system. Any recommendation on which Arca style quick-release system with plate I should be able to mount on my Manfrotto 055 ballhead's mounting thread? I am assuming these threads are standard size right? I found out there is a Manfrotto Q6 system that is Arca compatible, can anyone verify if it indeed is? I want to be able to attach Peak Design's anchors (which connects to my Peak Design Slide camera strap) to the side of the plate.

Thanks.


----------



## wesjr (Nov 28, 2016)

I did a Manfrotto conversion with one of these. They are well made.

http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/category-s/148.htm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2016)

I assume from your comments that the clamp on your ballhead can be removed (some Manfrotto heads have integrated clamps). 

There are a few 'standard' sizes for tripod platform/head studs: 1/4"-20 (same as camera tripod socket), 3/8"-16, and M6. A 3/8"-16 can be reduced to 1/4"-20 with a bushing. Best to determine in advance the size of the tapped hole you need for the clamp. FWIW, 3/8"-16 is the most common size stud, and that's what was on the Manfrotto 468MG head I used to own. 

For the replacement clamp, I'd recommend Really Right Stuff, Kirk, or Wimberley. If you want a lever clamp, RRS is the way to go. For RRS or Kirk, you may want to use a bit of threadlock on the stud (Loctite Blue 242). The Wimberley C-12 (which I used with the 468MG) has a trio of set screws that will prevent the clamp from twisting, assuming the stem of the ballhead has a platform large enough (the set screws are quite close to the tapped hole). 

Regarding the 'Arca Swiss-compatible' Q6, I'd pass. When it first came out, I ran across this from Chris Hejnar (name may look familiar from the wesjr's link):

http://www.scvphotoideas.com/2013/08/manfrotto-q6-top-lock-qr-adaptor.html?m=1

I also tried my RRS L-plate in a Q6 head in a shop and found it wouldn't lock in. So while the Q6 plate will work in proper Arca-Swiss type clamps like the ones I mention above, the Q6 clamp won't accept non-Manfrotto AS plates (which IMO makes it useless, since a big advantage is being able to use L-plates, macro rails, etc.). That was a couple years ago, and I've read one post indicating they've silently updated the head since then, so it accepts standard AS plates...if you do go with the Q6, I'd definitely confirm that. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 28, 2016)

I had the same issue with my Manfrotto 410 geared head, which also uses the 410 plate system. I simply used the 3/8 camera mounting screw to hold a Hejnar QR clamp on top of the 410 plate. Naturally this is not ideal - having two QR systems on top of each other! This was only done as a temporary measure until I could get something better sorted out.

However it has proved to be nice and rigid so I haven't bothered to change it, served me well for the last 5 years! If you do want to do a better conversion then look here:

http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/category-s/147.htm

These are not designed for your head but may work, an E Mail to Hejnar should make certain.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh you CR folks are godsend! Thanks to all of you for the advice. http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/m496f62.htm is EXACTLY what I was looking for, and thanks to you fine folks for the hejnar link.

The third photo in that link is exactly what I was hoping to find - A QR system that I can mount on my 055 Manfrotto ballhead and call it a day!

Also thanks neuroanatomist for the heads up regarding the Arca style plates not working on Manfrotto Q6 clamp, I was almost about to buy that for $50 till you all mentioned hejnarphotostore! Such a relief I can use my Peak Design Slide mount on this Manfrotto head and my other travel tripod which already has the Arca style QR system.

Is there a ReallyRightStuff equivalent clamp like the hejnar link above? Looking at RRS lever clamps and trying to found which one would fit on my 055 Ballhead mount. Quick search reveals on RRS page that the http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/B2-AS-II-M6-Lever-release-clamp is intended for Manfrotto ballhead stem (Check the comments section).


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 29, 2016)

The Hejnar conversion kit works great on the Manfrotto ball head! I switched to an arcs style system a while back and did the same thing. Solid construction and works flawlessly with my Wimberley QR plates.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Killswitch. 
I'm not sure why people have recommended a two piece solution when there are several variations on this 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/All-metal-Adjustable-Compatible-ARCA-SWISS-Standard/dp/B01CG2EHHQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480408312&sr=8-2&keywords=Arca+Swiss+Lever+release+clamp 
or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FotoPanda-50mm-Lever-Lock-Quick-Release-Clamp-Adapter-Arca-Swiss-RRS-Compatible-/272224655117?hash=item3f61da970d:g:XzkAAOSw2GlXH3ji
or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Desmond-DAC-25-25mm-Adapter-Clamp-Arca-Swiss-Compatible-Tripod-Head-1-4-3-8-/331451077057?hash=item4d2c0611c1:g:qV8AAOxy0NtTFdle

Cheers, Graham. 



killswitch said:


> Oh you CR folks are godsend! Thanks to all of you for the advice. http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/m496f62.htm is EXACTLY what I was looking for, and thanks to you fine folks for the hejnar link.
> 
> The third photo in that link is exactly what I was hoping to find - A QR system that I can mount on my 055 Manfrotto ballhead and call it a day!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I'm not sure why people have recommended a two piece solution when there are several variations on this



Because clamp itself is not enough. Since the clamp is normally attached to the head only by one screw you need some other mechanism to ensure it does not rotate / twist and get loosen. That is often achieved by a special shape. The menitioned conversion set has the properly shaped adaptor and clamp mounted to the adaptor by two screws = no rotation.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 29, 2016)

killswitch said:


> Oh you CR folks are godsend! Thanks to all of you for the advice. http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/m496f62.htm is EXACTLY what I was looking for, and thanks to you fine folks for the hejnar link.



I was just investigating the same. This looks like a great option but what about replacing the whole head with something like Sirui? It is not that much more expensive and imo Manfrotto's ball head is just and average quality anyway (I have 054).

https://www.amazon.com/Sirui-K-30X-Ball-Head/dp/B004QC6VOW


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Ladislav. 
I'm guessing that the shape to which you refer is something like the sixth image shown in this example,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Desmond-DAC-25-25mm-Adapter-Clamp-Arca-Swiss-Compatible-Tripod-Head-1-4-3-8-/331451077057?hash=item4d2c0611c1:g:qV8AAOxy0NtTFdle
one of the links above! The others may not show the reverse side, but I know one of the linked has the same (visually) shape as I have some of those. 
I do not know what the Manfrotto uses, knowing them it will not be the common one. 
I have just gone through manufacturing an interface plate to convert my Manfrotto 322 RC2 from the RC2 quick release to accept AS quick release compatible gear. The 322 has two screws which hold the RC2 part on, I went for the 3x small screws for torque control after considering two dowels to engage in the slots on the quick release clamp. 
I cannot access my server remotely at the moment but I will post a picture of the adaptor plate later. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why people have recommended a two piece solution when there are several variations on this
> ...


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I do not know what the Manfrotto uses, knowing them it will not be the common one.



Yes exactly, but I found this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boss-Adapter-for-Manfrotto-Bogen-to-Arca-Swiss-Compatible-Quick-Release-Clamp-/322287969117?hash=item4b09dc235d:g:CEoAAOSwNRdX-jzI

It should provide direct adapter from Manfrotto head to any standard clamp.


----------



## sulla (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the same ballhead, and I also was not satisfied with the Manfrotto RC4 system. It just has too much play.

I looked at some alternatives, and found the Hejnar-Photo clamps to be the only acceptable solutions.
I ended up buying the longest clamp ( http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/fm057.htm ) and am very satisfied with it. It is the only product that attaches directly to the manfrotto head, has no play, a perfect fit, and general good quality. It is a bit hard to turn the knob, but that is way better than if it were too loose, and I could add lubricant, If necessary.

I would not use adapters, because, after all, tripods heads and clamps are all about stability, and adapters just add play to the system.


----------



## sulla (Nov 29, 2016)

I forgot to add that the original Manfrotto Arca-Swiss adapter used to be not 100% compliant with the Arca-Swiss "standard". Apparently Manfrotto did not manufacture the corners properly, so not all "Arca-Swiss compatible" plates would fit the Manfrotto "Arca-Swiss-compatible" clamp. Sad story...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Ladislav. 
Ah I stand corrected, I think your find is a much simpler, neater, lighter and best of all cheaper solution. I did not find the format of the Manfrotto interface with my quick search, admittedly I didn't try too hard. :

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know what the Manfrotto uses, knowing them it will not be the common one.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I have the Manfrotto 322 RC2 pistol grip ball head which I like very much, except the RC2 quick release system, this was the only thing stopping me going over to AS compatible clamps so I decided to make something to take an AS type lever clamp. 

Just in case anyone was interested in my conversion, here are some pictures. 

What I took off. 


SE0A3877_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

RC2 and interface plate from the bottom. 


SE0A3878_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Interface plate with Arca Swiss Compatible "locking" lever clamp. 


SE0A3893_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone. So many great options for Manfrotto users who wishes convert their QR systems to Arca style.

For one piece solution which prevents the clamp from twisting, I found the RRS as http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/B2-AS-II-M6-Lever-release-clamp is just perfect. Check the bottom part of the clamp, it is designed to fit the stud that sticks out of the Manfrotto 055 Magnesium Ballhead. I took apart mine and it uses the M6 screw which the RRS clamp (mentioned above) is designed to take.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 30, 2016)

killswitch said:


> I invested in a Manfrotto tripod (055xprob), and the 055 ball-head with its 410PL plate for its RC4 quick-release system over 3 years ago. Here is the ball-head I am using: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GLYTJK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GLYTJK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I want to replace the Manfrotto's quick-release system and plate with an Arca style system. Any recommendation on which Arca style quick-release system with plate I should be able to mount on my Manfrotto 055 ballhead's mounting thread? I am assuming these threads are standard size right? I found out there is a Manfrotto Q6 system that is Arca compatible, can anyone verify if it indeed is? I want to be able to attach Peak Design's anchors (which connects to my Peak Design Slide camera strap) to the side of the plate.
> 
> Thanks.



I replaced the clamp with a Desmond DBA-2 60mm Arca & Manfrotto Compatible Clamp and it works wonderful. But the design and plate of my ballhead is totally different, just check for compatibility before you buy anything.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1028648-REG/desmond_dba_2_manfrotto_arca_comp_clamp_w.html/_manfrotto_compatible


----------

